# TB needed



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 12, 2006)

Any one intrested in being a TB on saturday at Oinktoberfest? I have till the end of the week to put you on the team list.
Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Any one intrested in being a TB on saturday at Oinktoberfest? I have till the end of the week to put you on the team list.
> Thanks



Why would you need a "*T*eam *B*affoon"??


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2006)

What's a TB Chris?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Any one intrested in being a TB on saturday at Oinktoberfest? I have till the end of the week to put you on the team list.
> Thanks


I never even got a team list????????????


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What's a TB Chris?


Towel bitch.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just wrong!  Puff would be the TP!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1qhcpyj4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just wrong!  Puff would be the TP![/quote:1qhcpyj4]
I don't even want to know what that one is!!!!!!


Puff weighing the options....team baffoon....towel bitch........... :scratch

P.S. We just swore and got away with it


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to know what that one is!!!!!!


Puff weighing the options....team baffoon....towel bitch........... :scratch

P.S. We just swore and got away with it [/quote:2kfxpgv2]

Bitch isn't a cuss word you juvenile!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to know what that one is!!!!!!


Puff weighing the options....team baffoon....towel bitch........... :scratch

P.S. We just swore and got away with it [/quote:250l862g]

Bitch isn't a cuss word you juvenile![/quote:250l862g]
If my daughter said it it would be


----------

